# 12 gallon long, dirt planted, LED (Updated 11/5)



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm just getting this started. So far I've got the light, tank and power head. I'm waiting for some dolomite to come in the mail before I drop in the substrate. The plan is to do an NPT, unfiltered and stock with Rams or Apistos. 

Substrate:

Dolomite sprinkle
Red clay
1" of MGOPS
1" Black Tahitian Moon sand

Hardware:

12 gallon long Mr. Aqua
Hydor Koralia Nano Powerhead
Current Satellite 36" freshwater LED+
TBD heater

Flora:

TBD Dutch

Fauna:

TBD


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a great place for a tank. Not that I have a fireplace but so many of my friends just end up with some cheesy stuff there.

That light fixture looks really slick as well. How do you like it in terms of quality so far?


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Man, this makes me wish my fireplace weren't in the bedroom. I'd totally put my 12L there. It looks beautiful.

Can't wait to see how yours pans out!


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Sub'd.

I'm gonna love it. Dutch style is by far my favourite!

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> That's a great place for a tank. Not that I have a fireplace but so many of my friends just end up with some cheesy stuff there.
> 
> That light fixture looks really slick as well. How do you like it in terms of quality so far?


Quality wise it's really nice. its so slim you can barely see it on top of the tank. It has a remote with a ton of different options, it does a really neat lightning and cloud simulation. Hopefully the plants like it.


----------



## mitchfish9 (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be following this thread, really like 12g longs


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking good so far. That tank is a perfect fit on that fireplace.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Might want to check and make sure that the fireplace won't heat up the tank too much if you have a good fire burning.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait until how it's turns out!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Couesfanatic said:


> Might want to check and make sure that the fireplace won't heat up the tank to much if you have a good fire burning.


I don't actually use it but that's a good point.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

idleivey said:


> I don't actually use it but that's a good pint.


Nah, you don't need to use it, keep the tank instead. LOL.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't like having the cord for the led running down the mantle so I picked up a neat double gang box for hiding the cords and ac adapter. Just need to cut a hole beside the existing outlet and use that box as junction to wire the double gang.


----------



## Aquatica Portal (Jun 22, 2013)

Very Interesting...Just waiting for mine to arrive from PetStore.com...I am having hard time deciding on the light for this tank, so it is great to hear about yours, I am also looking at that light, plus Finnex Fugeray, but I am worried about the light being too strong for such a shallow tank?

Mine will be Walstad tank like yours so please just keep posting...I am using mine to light up a kitchen counter...

Looks awesome on the fireplace mantel...


----------



## Bercey (Jun 6, 2012)

Aquatica Portal said:


> Very Interesting...Just waiting for mine to arrive from PetStore.com...I am having hard time deciding on the light for this tank, so it is great to hear about yours, I am also looking at that light, plus Finnex Fugeray, but I am worried about the light being too strong for such a shallow tank?
> 
> Mine will be Walstad tank like yours so please just keep posting...I am using mine to light up a kitchen counter...
> 
> Looks awesome on the fireplace mantel...


I have the 36" Finnex Fugeray on my 12g long. The light definitely *needs* to be raised, unless, of course, you like algae. :tongue:


----------



## Aquatica Portal (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Bercey...I have ordered the Finnex FugeRay and I hope to have some space left to raise it...will post some pictures once my fight with this set up is over...everything has to fit under the upper kitchen cabinet...stand that hides the power bar and cords, tank, and the light...I love the challenge...


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Aquatica Portal said:


> Very Interesting...Just waiting for mine to arrive from PetStore.com...I am having hard time deciding on the light for this tank, so it is great to hear about yours, I am also looking at that light, plus Finnex Fugeray, but I am worried about the light being too strong for such a shallow tank?
> 
> Mine will be Walstad tank like yours so please just keep posting...I am using mine to light up a kitchen counter...
> 
> Looks awesome on the fireplace mantel...


The current led plus hood is dimmable so no need to hang, just lower the output.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

So here is what I've got. The gang box worked well but was a pain to mount. There was also a 2x4 that runs horizontal to the mantle so I couldn't get the box any lower. I'm going to set up the substrate tonight and start planting this week.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok substrate is in. Tomorrow I go looking for some wood and start planting!

Dolomite
Red Clay
MGOPS
Sand cap










Also purchased a Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm 75-Watt heater, super slim.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

So I've started emersed growth. I have three different foreground carpets planned including a small parva carpet. I have the light turned down almost half way. I need to do a little math and estimate what PAR level I'm at.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Getting pretty good growth. I think i'll probably flood in 2 or 3 weeks depending on how things go.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

This is going to get flooded soon, maybe this week or next.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm, a fire and a awesome planted tank. Talk about hypnotizing!! I would be left standing there wondering what i came in the room for every time.

Cool idea for hiding the wires, looks slick.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks great! Looking forward to the flood.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh just saw this on the 12 gallon long club. Looks like it is going to be nice man!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, I just picked up some plants from a fine fellow on the forums so i'll be flooding when they arrive!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok it's flooded. Still need to add more plants but I'm linking it so far. The shimmer on the led is intense! I was worried about the powerhead but its working well, in fact I could have used a stronger one.


----------



## shambhalove. (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks amazing already!


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

very nice. I also had trouble with getting the flow up to where I want. Ended up getting a second canister filter and setting it up on the other side for a whirlpool flow. For this tank, I recommend not using a koralia because you want the jet flow 

are you going to run co2 as well?


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

dasob85 said:


> very nice. I also had trouble with getting the flow up to where I want. Ended up getting a second canister filter and setting it up on the other side for a whirlpool flow. For this tank, I recommend not using a koralia because you want the jet flow
> 
> are you going to run co2 as well?


What do you mean by jet flow? I'd like to keep it as simple as possible and avoid a canister filter. Also I didn't plan to do co2, as I was hoping the dirt would generate enough. If not I may go with one of those compact setups.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks good man. Your on a roll!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the one Koraline nano wasn't enough flow, only covered about half the tank. I tried moving it to the middle but it still wasn't enough. I picked up another powerhead and a zoomed 501 but I wanted to avoid having an external filter. I also don't think it would be enough flow. 

Anyway here is how it is so far. Everything is doing well except the miro which melted while there was no flow on the left side.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Wow... Days beautiful. I got my 12 long just sitting in my room at the moment... How much inches of soil are you using ? I think it's only 9 inches tall right... Im using 2.5 inches for soil..


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Charrr89 said:


> Wow... Days beautiful. I got my 12 long just sitting in my room at the moment... How much inches of soil are you using ? I think it's only 9 inches tall right... Im using 2.5 inches for soil..


Thanks! In the back I've got about 2 inches, in the front it's only about .5" I kinda wish I had put more soil in front but things are health for the most part so I guess it worked out.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

idleivey said:


> What do you mean by jet flow? I'd like to keep it as simple as possible and avoid a canister filter.


I meant more concentrated flow like from the output of a canister directly without the spray bar or in your case a normal powerhead. basically forming a whirlpool effect. Probably too late now since you got 2 koralias but with 2 koralias, the flow should at least be similar from both ends.

and it is looking nice flooded


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

dasob85 said:


> I meant more concentrated flow like from the output of a canister directly without the spray bar or in your case a normal powerhead. basically forming a whirlpool effect. Probably too late now since you got 2 koralias but with 2 koralias, the flow should at least be similar from both ends.
> 
> and it is looking nice flooded


Ah thanks. Yeah flows good. Id rather not have them in there for aesthetic reasons but ill live with it for now. I've got that zoomed501 and some glass lily pipes I could play with. Might try that.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

For me, I like flow. Using the lily pipe with my eheim 2215 barely covers the length of the tank. and after 2 weeks when the pipes get gunked up it doens't cut it. I have 2 canisters now, one on each end. on the other side, I just use the default eheim pipe for the "jet" effect. stick with the koralias as long as you dont have shrimp


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great HC growth without CO2! They sent down some good roots during your DSM. I think the light and the fact that they are only like 10" away from it was a big factor.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

looks amazing!

kind have me worried about the flow thing though. my tank def doesnt have much flow (which i prefer looks wise)


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

frenchie1001 said:


> looks amazing!
> 
> kind have me worried about the flow thing though. my tank def doesnt have much flow (which i prefer looks wise)


Thanks! I was surprised by the difference in growth between the left and right sides when I only had enough flow to cover the right. You can kinda tell how much better the growth is between the A. Reineckii 'Cardinalis' on each side.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful scape!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Beautiful scape!


Thanks! It's still a work in progress, I plan to fill the whole thing in dutch style.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

The tanks lookin' good. Keep it up.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

I ended up doing the lily pipe on a large canister filter and it works well, other than the fact that I have a massive piece of driftwood taking up the left side. Needed a ZooMed 501 to get the flow to move around the "dead" side

Looks great though!


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

I've filled it in some. I need to borrow a better camera but this will do for now. Once things fill in some more the plan is to add a couple mid-ground plants.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that came a long way. I haven't done it with hardscape but I always have loved the "meadow" look. I really like this layout.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking very nice. Good use of contrasting colors! What mid-ground plant are you considering?


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Looking very nice. Good use of contrasting colors! What mid-ground plant are you considering?


Not really sure yet, I've got some a reineckii mini on the left but thats it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the AR mini...but other than that, maybe some downoi or s. repens? I really like the looks of blood vomit if it wasn't so spendy.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> I like the AR mini...but other than that, maybe some downoi or s. repens? I really like the looks of blood vomit if it wasn't so spendy.


I've got s. repens on the right side, downoi is a good idea. The blood vomit looks very cool. I've got two erio parkeri in there, ill see how they do (ive got no c02) and maybe if they live ill make the investment.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Added some fish including a pair of Apistogramma Viejita *******. I ordered another powerhead in hopes to replace the two koraline nanos with a single powerhead. 

Here's a pic of the male and some close-ups of the tank.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Just another update. Swapped out the powerheads for a single internal filter with spray bar.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

This tank is crazy. So much to look at without feeling "busy" or "overwhelming" (over done). I love the non simplicity of it, while drawing from natural style aquascapes.


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Awesome scape! Where do you find a stump like that?


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

talontsiawd said:


> This tank is crazy. So much to look at without feeling "busy" or "overwhelming" (over done). I love the non simplicity of it, while drawing from natural style aquascapes.


Thanks so much! My only issue with it right now is without co2 it is super slow growing. Getting that awesome, bushy dutch look is going to take a while. I'm tempted to pick up a regulator but I've got no good place to hide a co2 tank.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Cyanider said:


> Awesome scape! Where do you find a stump like that?


Thanks! The stump is manzanita and I picked it up at my local fish shop, The Wetspot.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

Added a black background and swapped out the internal filter for a more powerful one.


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

Such a rad scape, especially considering you're not using co2. Great job.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice job! Tank looks WAY bigger than it really is!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm quite curious, do you get a lot of algae with this set up?


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

mistuhmarc said:


> I'm quite curious, do you get a lot of algae with this set up?


Yeah it became unmanageable and the entire tank crashed. I re-scaped the tank trying to keep everything low light and slow growing. There are a couple crypt wendtii, crypt parva, anubias nana, java fern, s repens, water lettuce and some sword variety. So far it's been working nicely just slow to fill in.


----------

